# Battle of Britain 75th in 2015



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2014)

Calling all Brits. I am 90% sure that the Mrs and myself will be coming to the Duxford area in September of 2015 to experience a 75th anniversary celebration. This of course is assuming that there will be a 75th celebration I have just sent an e mail to Duxford making an early enquiry of a possible date in September 2015.

I am looking for any helpful tips as far as accommodation, transportation etc that those of you who are experienced Duxford folks may be able to give.

Any and all help is very much appreciated.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## s1chris (May 7, 2014)

Hi Jeff, 

I can't plan a week in advance let alone a year but if your making the trip to Duxford and will be in the area on a non airshow Sunday it may be worth investing in the following - 

B-17 Preservation Ltd - The Sally B Website - Sally B Supporters Club

Basically you get a years free admission to Duxford (although I appreciate that parts not of interst being in Canada) 
But also included is the opportunity to access the inside of Sally B which is only available to members of the club. It goes without saying that the revenue from the membership goes to keeping europe's only airworthy B-17 flying as well. 

I've been a member myself for the past year but have failed miserablily at making it down there on a Sunday to get inside the B-17. It will happen though. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2014)

Not a bad idea, thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## s1chris (May 7, 2014)

No problem, I will stress that it is probably best to check in advance if Sally B will be there. 
I think it's like only an extra £8 on top of standard entrance fee as well.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2014)

A bit difficult to suggest accommodation Jeff, as most places within a 30 mile radius are pre-booked well in advance of all the airshows each year. That said, Gary (Geedee) might be able to advise, as he uses a B&B not too far away sometimes. Also, Andy (Crimea River) used a B&B when he came over from Canada a couple of years back. 
I've started using a camp site just 'up the road' from DX, at Fowlmere, opposite the old DX satellite field, but of course that probably wouldn't be suitable - bit difficult getting a tent and other kit on an Air Canada flight !
There are of course a number of hotels in Cambridge itself, and I believe there's a regular bus service to the gates at DX, but again, this might not be that convenient. Depending how long you intend to stay, it might be worthwhile basing yourself in Cambridge, and maybe hiring a car, at least for the weekend of the air show. The main BoB anniversary show will almost certainly be arranged for the nearest weekend to September 15th, Battle of Britain Day, and this year's September show, which is normally around the 5th or 6th, the first weekend of the month, has been put back to the 14th and 15th September.
There are, from memory, around three 'Travel Lodge' hotels in and around Cambridge, as well as the normal chain and independent hotels, so plenty to go at, depending on your budget. There are also a number of other Travel Lodges, plus hotels, pubs, inns and B&Bs in other towns within about a 30 minute drive, if you have transport.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2014)

I have heard back from Duxford and they will not have a 2015 schedule until November of this year. I expect the Mrs and I will spend a week at least in the area, awfully long flight and jet lag for a weekender. B&Bs on the net look interesting and some provide shuttle to the IWM. Thanks to those who have replied.....I will be checking the internet and will make a decision. I know I have left myself time but these things have a nasty habit of sneaking up on oneself if one is not careful.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2014)

Jeff, keep in touch nearer the time - say around June/July next year. Given I go, which is at least 90% certain, if I can help out at all, I will. 
I live around a three hour drive away, so I'll be going for the whole weekend, but may only go to the Sunday display. It's easier for me to drive down on the Saturday, stay on the camp site (or B&B) Saturday and Sunday, and then depart on the Monday, rather than try to do there and back in a day.


----------



## pbehn (May 7, 2014)

Time to form a big wing


----------



## parsifal (May 7, 2014)

man would i love the time and money to be there.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2014)

I'm liking the 2015 idea more than the 2014 I've been kicking around.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2014)

Get yer Rs over here then David, and we'll make a hooley out of the weekend !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Made my hotel reservation this morning. Arriving in England on Thursday Sept 10 and will depart the following Tuesday. Staying at a Holiday Inn Express that says they are less than 5 minutes from the IWM Duxford. A buddy of mine and I are stoked and it will be great to see the 109-E again.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2014)

good stuff Jeff.

Terry and i already planning on being there, so if all goes to plan we will have to meet up !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff!
As Karl stated, we'll be there (on the camp site) from at least Saturday afternoon, probably until Monday morning. Exact timings depend on what free time both Karl, and my mate Mick have available.
You'll only be a few miles drive from us, so maybe we can meet up before the air show too, if we come to your hotel to collect you. But no doubt we can arrange that nearer the time.
In a thread elsewhere on the forum, there's been quite some interest in this particular event so, with a bit of luck, we might manage to get a forum 'crowd' together !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Jeff!
> As Karl stated, we'll be there (on the camp site) from at least Saturday afternoon, probably until Monday morning. Exact timings depend on what free time both Karl, and my mate Mick have available.
> You'll only be a few miles drive from us, so maybe we can meet up before the air show too, if we come to your hotel to collect you. But no doubt we can arrange that nearer the time.
> In a thread elsewhere on the forum, there's been quite some interest in this particular event so, with a bit of luck, we might manage to get a forum 'crowd' together !



Looking forward to the event and meeting many of you. A lift would be excellent. Any chance you might be interested in some Canadian beer for your trouble?

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2014)

Not when I'm driving - I might spill it !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2014)

What are the dates???????


----------



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2014)

From the Duxford website....The Battle of Britain Anniversary Air Show, Saturday 12 and Sunday 13 September (subject to confirmation)

I'm hoping to go !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Looking forward to the event and meeting many of you. A lift would be excellent. Any chance you might be interested in some Canadian beer for your trouble?
> 
> Jeff



i am very interested in some Canadian beer Jeff !!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2014)

Karl is very interested in most beer - ask anyone in Slavicin !


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Karl is very interested in most beer - ask anyone in Slavicin !



hey i resemble that remark !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2014)

rochie said:


> i am very interested in some Canadian beer Jeff !!!



Then it shall happen. May not be a huge sample due to having to fly with it but it will happen.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Rocketeer (Dec 17, 2014)

Next year is looking pretty good. I expect to take the Mk1 cockpit (Spit around), maybe Hurricane too. We already have nice enamel badges. There will be a week long event at Salisbury (where the first ever wings week was carried out with a Do17z outside the Guildhall). Hoping Geedee and I will be at Duxford with copious quantities of Spitfire Ale and Swordfish Ale!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2014)

So 12th and 13th "subject to confirmation". Do we know when the confirmation will be?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> So 12th and 13th "subject to confirmation". Do we know when the confirmation will be?



According to the website, tickets go on sale the middle of January. Not an exact answer but of some value I suppose.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2014)

Cheers Jeff. Penciling this in.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2015)

IWM website now showing BoB show is Sept 19-20.

Will have to make changes to hotel reservation.

Jeff


----------



## stona (Jan 5, 2015)

If you want to visit the memorial chapel at Biggin Hill, you'llneed to do it this year. The MoD plans to close it in 2016.

MoD abandons memorial dedicated to Battle of Britain aces to save £50k | Daily Mail Online

Personally I think it's disgraceful. 50K in terms of our defence budget doesn't even amount to chicken feed.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2015)

That's disgraceful !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2015)

It is that.

So is there any risk now that the dates will change? I'm seriously considering popping over there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm slightly surprised they put it back a week. The 'normal' September show has normally been the first full weekend in the month, around the 6th or nearest to it, although this was also moved back last year - which messed me up no end - and din't have the Autumn, 'end of season' show, normally in mid October
I can only think that, in trying to get it as close to 'Battle of Britain Day' as possible, perhaps it clashed with other major events, so it's been moved even further into the month?
I'll keep monitoring the web-site - once tickets go on sale, then those dates must be confirmed. I hope so, as then I can book the camp site. Not as critical as booking accommodation for our overseas visitors, but important enough, with the crowds expected at this event.
My concern is, even putting it back one week, risks moving into the zone of poorer weather. Let's just hope we have a reasonably good summer, extending to late September !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2015)

My guess, and it is only a guess, by moving it back one week they were able to secure more relevant aircraft that may have otherwise been disbursed around the country the week before.

Anyhow, my hotel has been booked and my buddy from Buffalo is in the process of confirming time off from work and then we will book out flights.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes Jeff, that's what I meant. If there were more events on the original dates, then it's probable that many aircraft would be committed to other shows, plus transit flights, therefore weakening the required line-up for the two days at DX.
Good to know you're almost sorted - looking forward to meeting up with you, and hopefully more forum members.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2015)

Tickets are now available and will only be presold...no day of event sales.

I am having trouble finding what the sliver package gets you over the general admission.

38 pounds for 2 day general admission

100 pound two day silver admission

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2015)

As far as I know, the 'Silver' package allows access to one of the reserved compounds, which has seating and with it's own marquee and toilets etc, and tea/coffee etc. The 'Gold' is similar, but includes food I believe. The marquees are near the control tower, and right next to the taxi-way entrance to the flight line, at roughly the center of the display axis.
The descriptions were on the web-site somewhere, from memory near the bottom of the ticket information page.
If they're only selling pre-booked tickets, they're obviously expecting large crowds, so I'd better get my tickets sorted asap.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2015)

Terry, reserve a spot on tank hill NOW!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2015)

Think I might try the tank bank this time around Andy. That's if I can get 'Blunderbird One' up the incline - I'd better get some off-road tyres and a winch !!


----------



## stona (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I am having trouble finding what the sliver package gets you over the general admission.



As Terry has said above, but usually also free access to the flight line and 'VIP' parking. The latter doesn't make a lot of difference on the way in, but if you do drive you will get out a lot quicker. Usually food is an additional option with a silver package.
Apart from the marquee (very handy if by a million to one chance it might rain during an English autumn) and well placed seating, I have to say that the 'posh' toilets that you get with silver/gold packages are almost worth the extra cost on their own 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2015)

Having _toilets_, posh or otherwise, is probably worth it !
It's the one thing DX lacks on air show days, as there are just the permanent facilities, which are well spaced out, and always busy !
And an air show at DX without the obligatory downpour just would not be the same - it's all part of being British !
You can be sure to leave the airfield sporting a nice brownish tinge - either sun tan - or rust !


----------



## Geedee (Jan 26, 2015)

Tickets are on sale 02.08.15...or 08.02.15 depending which side of the Pond you are 

As a friend of Duxford, I get to use toilets with carpets in 'em and also a Friends only marquee ...oh, and I also get discount on entry tickets and 20 % off any DX stuff I buy including food 

Yes, I am going to this one !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2015)

Carpets? Luxury !
We'd be lucky to have a floor....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Tickets are on sale 02.08.15...or 08.02.15 depending which side of the Pond you are
> 
> As a friend of Duxford, I get to use toilets with carpets in 'em and also a Friends only marquee ...oh, and I also get discount on entry tickets and 20 % off any DX stuff I buy including food
> 
> Yes, I am going to this one !




Are you sure Gary. I read it as standard advance ticket prices apply after August 2nd. I may be wrong and seek clarification but I believe the tickets may be available now. The web site has an Order now tab when one follows the path to the BoB show page. I am still waiting to hear from a friend if he want GA tickets or the silver package.

Anyone confirm my interpretation or am I a tad daft?

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2015)

When I last looked, at the end of last week, it was as Gary stated - tickets available as of 8th February, advanced sale only, no 'pay at the gate'.
Gary is a member of 'The Friends of Duxford' (formerly Duxford Aviation Society), so gets the discounted rates he mentioned, and access to the 'Friends' enclosure, normally up at the western end of the field, near the American Museum (and opposite the Hannant's marquee !).
It's probable that orders can be placed for tickets now (I'd need to check), but they won't be processed until the published date.
If you can afford the extra for the 'Silver' package, I'd suggest that, on this occasion, it could be worth it - especially after a long flight over here - as the field is likely to be packed to capacity for this particular show, and just having a seat, and the access to tea/coffee etc, plus the added convenience of toilets within the enclosure, will make life a lot easier.
I was at the BoB 50th Anniversary show, and it was verging on mayhem, the crowds were so dense. Had we not flown in, we'd probably have had to leave home either the day before, or at 'O Dark hundred hours', just to join the que to get in by road !
Depending on the state of Karl and Mick's bank accounts, I'm rather tempted to either get the 'Silver' package myself, or join the 'Friends', as getting through the crowds, to the display line, on my little mobility scooter could be a challenge !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2015)

Even with Gary giving the date two ways I managed to mess it up. Thanks for clarification.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2015)

You're welcome Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2015)

Just received an e mail from my Buffalo NY buddy and it will be the silver package for us, both days. It is pricey but as my buddy says, the P/S ( per Spitfire ) cost makes it reasonable.

Gonna have to start my countdown clock.


Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff. Being in the 'Silver' enclosure, spare a thought for us 'plebs' wandering around among the great unwashed ...................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Jeff, can you PM me your flight and hotel particulars. I'm still thinking of coming.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Hey Jeff, can you PM me your flight and hotel particulars. I'm still thinking of coming.




PM sent.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Jeff. Being in the 'Silver' enclosure, spare a thought for us 'plebs' wandering around among the great unwashed ...................



Just cause I will have the silver doesn't mean I will have to spend the whole day there, besides, I promised you some Canuck beverages and I plan on delivering!!!






Disregard the pic if it is still here, I meant to put it in my photo thread. Too early in the morning and not enough coffee just yet.
Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2015)

Ordered my tickets today after finally figuring out the web page.

Oh Yea!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff - hope to see you there, along with a few more forum members.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 4, 2015)

Would be great to meet up with you guys.....I am going to be there.....the date fits neatly in with BoB day but does mean it falls in a busy period for me.

If you chaps are coming all the way from the USA or Canada or elsewhere, why not tack a day to do some 'time' in BoB County.....a trip to the Kent BoB Museum and then to the BoB memorial in Capel Le Fern. The new Wing Centre will be open and features a Tripich video featuring shots taken in my Hurri Cockpit....PM me and I can suggest great places to go that are off the beaten track...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2015)

Gotta get off my butt and do something about this.....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2015)

GET PICS, you long range snipers, you!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocketeer said:


> Would be great to meet up with you guys.....I am going to be there.....the date fits neatly in with BoB day but does mean it falls in a busy period for me.
> 
> If you chaps are coming all the way from the USA or Canada or elsewhere, why not tack a day to do some 'time' in BoB County.....a trip to the Kent BoB Museum and then to the BoB memorial in Capel Le Fern. The new Wing Centre will be open and features a Tripich video featuring shots taken in my Hurri Cockpit....PM me and I can suggest great places to go that are off the beaten track...



Here is my schedule for the trip:

Evening departure on Wednesday Sep 16 arriving at Gatwick around 12 Noon on Thursday Sept 17. Grab the train to the hotel and check in and relax a bit.

Friday Sept. 18th will be find a spot to watch arrivals

Saturday 19th Show

Sunday 20th Show

Monday 21st Museum at Duxford, watch departures etc.

Tuesday 5am train to Gatwick for 12 noon flight home

The invitation is very much appreciated and had I had more time I would have jumped at it. Always great to follow the local folks as they know all the ins and outs.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff. If I'm able, I'll stay over an extra day and show you around the DX museums on Monday. No doubt we'll be in touch nearer the time, to sort out details.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

Excellent Terry, that would
be first class of you if you are able to help out.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Should be OK - I think Karl has enough time off, so it depends on my mate Mick. But I don't think there'll be a problem.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2015)

My car parking pass and silver package wrist bands arrived yesterday in the mail.

My Duxford dream is one step closer to reality.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff. Really looking forward to it, and meeting you and, hopefully, some other forum members from across the 'Pond'.
I haven't finalised plans yet, but I'm hoping to get to 'Legends' in July, and maybe the May show at DX too.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2015)

Airline tickets are bought and paid for. Arrive into Gatwick on Thursday September 17th at 10:05 hrs. 

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff, and a convenient arrival time. Misses the heavy traffic, and plenty of time to get to your hotel and relax.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2015)

BOOKED!

Leave Calgary Sept 16, Arrive Heathrow ~9:30AM Sept 17.
Holiday Inn Express Duxdord is fully booked so reserved in an old Inn in Royston 11km west of the field that can be cancelled.
Got a regular 2 day pass so will be flexible for seating.
Depart Wednesday the 23rd so kept 2 or 3 days open at the back end. Might go over to Salisbury Hall and/or Hendon for the 22nd.

Looking forward to meeting up with you guys! Suggestions for closer or more convenient accommodations welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2015)

Great stuff Andy!
At air show times, you'd be struggling to find accommodation closer to DX. Our camp site is roughly half way between DX and Royston, just off the main road, at Fowlmere, so with a bit of luck you might be able to join us one evening for a BBQ and a few beers, then get a cab back to the inn.
Also, depending on your planned schedule, maybe join us for a tour around the museums at DX on the Monday ?
Obviously, we can all arrange things nearer the time, but so far that'll be three visitors from Canada, plus me, Karl and Mick, and, at some point, Gary and Tony meeting up. 
The more the merrier - just got to get that Swettish Smurf-loving Muppet to drag himself across the border !


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2015)

Excellent. Definitely will be visiting you guys in your bivouac and partaking in some libations. It's definitely in my plan to stay the Monday and tour the museum with you all, though I hear the American Museum is closed for renos.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Andy!
> At air show times, you'd be struggling to find accommodation closer to DX. Our camp site is roughly half way between DX and Royston, just off the main road, at Fowlmere, so with a bit of luck you might be able to join us one evening for a BBQ and a few beers, then get a cab back to the inn.
> Also, depending on your planned schedule, maybe join us for a tour around the museums at DX on the Monday ?
> Obviously, we can all arrange things nearer the time, but so far that'll be three visitors from Canada, plus me, Karl and Mick, and, at some point, Gary and Tony meeting up.
> The more the merrier - just got to get that Swettish Smurf-loving Muppet to drag himself across the border !



Sounds like quite the balbo building up for September. My friend I am travelling with is a Yank so we might as well call him "eagle squadron guy"

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2015)

great stuff Andy, hope to buy my tickets by the end of the week and then finalise plans with Terry, will be great for us all to meet up, looking forward to it already


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2015)

Getting better by the day!
Didn't know the American Museum was closed off - they normally do any aircraft maintenance in there as and when they can, on site, but maybe they're doing the roof or something. I'm taking my daughter on a tour of the DX museums the week before the May air show, so I'll check it out.
No problem for me if it's closed, but it'll be a shame if our overseas visitors can't see it, as it's not just a museum, but also a memorial to all those US personnel lost, and includes the very long row of glass screens on the approach path, engraved with silhouettes of _every single_ aircraft, and type from the US Air Forces and Navy, lost on Ops from the UK, as shown below.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2015)

I was fortunate to see it last time I was there in 2010.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)

Be nice to get there and meet you guys.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Be nice to get there and meet you guys.....



For sure. this is turning out to be quite an international affair and adding an Aussie would be great.

Might I suggest that all who are attending need to bring a T-Shirt or sweatshirt that clearly indicates their nationality and we will get a group photo done.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2015)

I was just thinking the same thing - maybe a polo shirt, with either your national flag, or even just country name, and perhaps WW2 Aircraft.Net embroidered or printed on the front , with something to show the BoB 75th Anniversary ?
I have a friend who works for a local company who print and/or jaquard embroider T shirts, polo shirts, sports equipment etc, so I'll ask him what he can do. Shouldn't be a problem if the shirts were all one size and colour, as far as production and cost is concerned, but if it gets to needing, for example 'x' amount of small, 'y' amount of medium and so on, then we'd run into minimum order quantities and price variations.
I'll see what's available and get a rough idea of costs, but it'll probably be easier for use to all arrange our own garments locally. But if this was the case, I could maybe draw-up some art work for the group's consideration and approval, and send this to those who need it, so at least any printing or embroidery would look the same, and, if just a country name was printed, that would also make things simpler and cheaper overall - for example, maybe the forum name in a circle, enclosing 'BoB 75th', or perhaps 'BoB 1940-2015, Duxford', with the country name beneath ?


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2015)

My ticket booked, can't wait for the Canadian beer and maple syrup !

Oh and a few of those airplane thingys as well I suppose


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2015)

rochie said:


> My ticket booked, can't wait for the Canadian beer and maple syrup !
> 
> Oh and a few of those airplane thingys as well I suppose




Just make sure you keep them separate. The syrup is not a beer chaser!

Disregard the C-47 here, I posted it in the wrong thread.





Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2015)

That's what you get for mixing beer with the syrup !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2015)

Airframes said:


> That's what you get for mixing beer with the syrup !



Made more syrup today.......it is soooooooooo good.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2015)

Brother in law has done over 8 liters so far. Wish maples grew in Calgary.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Brother in law has done over 8 liters so far. Wish maples grew in Calgary.



Oh come now. Try planting one and then be very patient, lets say 25 years or so and then you can tap it....

A great business opportunity for your grandchildren....hydroponic maple trees.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2015)

Doesn't work. The chinooks here screw up Sugar Maples and they die off. In the middle of winter, we can get several days of above zero weather, sometimes in the teens, with cold nights and then drop back into a deep freeze. The chinooks fool the trees into "spring mode" and the sap runs too early.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Grow them indoors at the west Edmonton mall or in the lobby of the giant phallic symbol of a tower in Calgary heheheheh

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

Darn those pesky chinooks !


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry chaps, looking like I wont be here for the BoB anni show. I'll be doing something else (just got to book the trans-Atlantic flights  )

Your mission is take all the photo's I would take and post 'em here !!

I will however, be at Legends !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Sorry chaps, looking like I wont be here for the BoB anni show. I'll be doing something else (just got to book the trans-Atlantic flights  )
> 
> Your mission is take all the photo's I would take and post 'em here !!
> 
> I will however, be at Legends !



You will be missed and perhaps a maple syrup salute in your honour sir will be offered up.

Does your "something else" involve a four engined flying machine perhaps?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2015)

You mean this one ?






Yup !


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2015)

Have fun Gary, jammy bigger !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2015)

Hope you have (another) great time Gary - bastid !
Hopefully see you at Legends though when, if you're a good boy, you may be invited to the bar at my Tin Tent !


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2015)

Mate, it's a date !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2015)

Righty oh then !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Good stuff Terry, picked up your first date mate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Apr 4, 2015)

Yup

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2015)

A few days of 4 engined Boeing Butane Burners.






OH FU%@....I did it again. I gotta start getting more sleep or drinking more coffee before I get on the computer.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Priceless ! Sleep .... I vaguely remember that.


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> A few days of 4 engined Boeing Butane Burners.
> 
> View attachment 288919
> 
> ...


Beginning to wonder if maple syrup is Canadian code for something stronger ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2015)

And if it is, can't wait to try it !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe they smoke it, rather than eat it !


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah, Canadians are already so laid back they're horizontal; Mary Jane would just make them comatose. They do love a good Beeeer and Hah Kee, as a dude I once shared a flat with told me - the staple diet of the average Kanajun man.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2015)

Not to mention Beaver Tails........... I'll leave that one to your collective imaginations.

Got my tickets by registered mail today.


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't mind a bit of beaver !












Make nice hats !


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2015)

And I don't mean this:


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

No they would make terrible hats !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

Steady on there Andy....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2015)

Just checked on the status of the American Air Museum at Duxford, and it _is_ closed, for major refurbishment, until Spring next year. However, as of late May this year, many of the aircraft on display there will be moved to new, temporary locations throughout the IWM Duxford site, so at least some of the collection can still be viewed.


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmmm, wonder where they parked the Buff ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2015)

No small undertaking moving that stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

With the Big show on that seems odd to do...would think you would get it done before or after such an upcoming event then...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, that was my thought too.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2015)

Flying Aircraft List | Imperial War Museums

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Flying Aircraft List | Imperial War Museums
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Was chatting with Terry about it last week, supposed to be doing a scramble start with the Spitfires !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2015)

rochie said:


> Was chatting with Terry about it last week, supposed to be doing a scramble start with the Spitfires !



That would be cool. 

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2015)

Only if there was a real 109E flying over......

Wonder how the engine rebuild is going and if it's going to be ready?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm hoping so !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2015)

So.....

I'm planning on touring the museum with you guys Monday the 21st but trying to decide whether to train back to London on the Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning. I still want to visit the RAF Museum at Hendon which opens at 10 and maybe the DH museum at Salisbury Hall, which is only open the Tuesday that I'm in the area. That makes for a busy Tuesday and I may need to give up the latter. How long do you guys plan on hanging around Monday?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

As long as required Andy. We'll probably get to DX around 10.00, but can arrange that on the Sunday. We're staying over Monday night anyway, so flexible.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2015)

Maybe a nice Monday pub night in Royston then?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

Or, if you fancy it, 'The Queens Head' in Fowlmere village. It's an old, thatched-roof pub, used by both RAF and USAAF 8th AF personnel during the war. It's recently been 'tarted up' a bit inside, but retains the character, and serves good food and good real ale.
Just around the corner, on the main street, is 'The Chequers', another old aircrew haunt, with the 'Chequers' sign board having the blue and white checks of 19 Sqn, RAF, on one side, and the red and white checks of the 339th FG (P-51s), 8th USAAF, on the other, both based at Fowlmere airfield (which is almost opposite our campsite). I believe it's more of a restaurant now though.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2015)

Works for me! I'll keep the fifth night in Royston then and go down to northwest London Tuesday morning and find a place to stay near the Hendon museum. I'll plan to visit Hendon for sure and will try to fit in Salisbury Hall, though will drop it if the timing doesn't work. The two museums are reasonably close together. I need to be back at Heathrow by about 2pm Wednesday.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

Sounds like a plan !


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2015)

It does, and a good one at that !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll check that the 'Queens' is open, and serving food, on Monday nights - just in case !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2015)

Tomorrow is departure day. I have packed maple syrup, maple butter and six cans of locally produced beer from six different micro breweries. In addition I brought back two cans of Panamanian beer so I have included them as well. Camera bag is packed so I think I have all the essentials to go along with my passport and some cash.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking forward to Sunday myself Jeff, Friday is my prep day !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting up with you and Jason, and of course Andy, on Sunday.
I hope you get through airport security with all that swag you're bringing. And don't forget your badges ! No badge means you buy the beer all weekend, and you don't get bacon - or one of Karl's steaks !!

If any other forum members are going to Duxford this weekend, on Saturday look out for Jeff, his friend Jason, Andy, and my friends Max and Barbara, who should all be wearing a 'Battle of Britain 75 - WW2 Aircraft.net' name badge, with their country flag, and name, printed on it.
If anyone is going to be there on Sunday, when Karl and I will be there, we're all meeting-up at the entrance to the 'Flight Line Walk' at 11.00 hrs.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2015)

Packing as we speak. Flying tomorrow eve and will arrive bleary-eyed Thursday morning. Looking forward to seeing all!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2015)

See you on Sunday morning, about 07.15 hrs, at your hotel Andy. We'll pick you up and take you to DX, as we're only just 'down the road' from your hotel.
Have a good flight.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2015)

yep see you guys soon, have a good trip !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks gents. See you soon. Leaving for the airport in an hour.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2015)

Have fun you guys.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2015)

We hope to Vic !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2015)

Are there any pics yet...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

Ozmuppet - you've been hanging out with Jan too often !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2015)

Man I am so jealous! (not about the part of hanging around Jan too often)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

Wish you could join us David - it should be a great weekend. 
It would be great if more members could come over next year, for 'Flying Legends', which will have more variety, and a great two-day show, with nearly four hours of flying displays per day, plus the usual stuff flying around before the shows start.
Just had text from Andy, who was there today for arrivals, and it's sounding good.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2015)

In response to "Ozmuppet" (I like that!), well, yes actually!

Met up with Jeff and his friend Jason today and wandered around Dux and watched whatever might come along. Day started a little damp but had some nice lighting for pics near the end. Here's a taste of things to come and I'm sure Jeff will have much nicer ones to post when he gets home. Let's start wth Sally B looking a little damp and finish off with some fly-ins and practice loops. I'll leave it up to you guys if you want to start a separate thread for the show proper.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

Great pics Andy - over !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2015)

Forgot one. Shuttleworth's Sea Hurricane kicking up dirt on arrival:


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice one ! 
A good shot without the background clutter of Fire trucks or parked, modern aircraft, usually seen on show days, which, being just the fields in the background, lends atmosphere and could be a 'period' shot.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't know, here I am doing more prep at home than I normally do at work and you guys are there already, having far too much fun than should be allowed !


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2015)

A great start......




geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2015)

rochie said:


> I don't know, here I am doing more prep at home than I normally do at work and you guys are there already, having far too much fun than should be allowed !



Well get your a$$ down here then! May get a few more up tomorrow night. Here are a few more from today:


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

Can't wait ! 
As I said to Karl, I don't normally get excited about anything, but for this one, I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve !
Apart from the historic occasion of the show, and all the Spitfires and Hurricanes (not a lot of other 'exciting' stuff though, compared to some of the DX shows), the 'big' thing will be meeting up with Andy, Jeff and his friend Jason, after so many years of being 'cyber space' friends. And having the opportunity to enjoy a social evening around the BBQ at our 'base camp' with all three on Sunday evening, is a great.
And then there's the chance to 'escort' our ex-'Colonial' guests around DX on Monday (even though rain is forecast for then), and take Andy to an old, thatch-roofed pub in the village on Monday night, which was used by both RAF and USAAF aircrew during the war - a great end to the weekend.
It would really be marvelous if such a meeting could be repeated next year, with more forum members, at the annual 'Big One', Flying Legends.

EDIT:- crossed posts with Andy. More great pics there, and I haven't seen that particular Harvard/Texan/T-6 at DX before - unless it's a re-paint of a resident.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm penciling in Legend already but I'll need to stay closer than Royston next time.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2015)

The hotel where Jeff is staying, Holiday Inn Express, opposite Whittlesford rail station is probably the closest, at a reasonable price compared to the other relatively local places. Or there's Duxford lodge, of course, but it depends on your budget.
We'll have a chat about it over the weekend.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2015)

Those are nice Andy, setting off 9am in the morning !

Looking forward to seeing the MkXIV JE J.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2015)

17 Spits up today! More later.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2015)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2015)

Fricken Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 22, 2015)

nicely captured Andy

got back from the weekend at Duxford a couple of hours ago, had a great time and will add the best of my pictures in here over the next few days as i find the time !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2015)

Good stuff Andy !
Like Karl, I've just got back from a fantastic weekend at Duxford, so I'll sort and post some pics over the next few days.
Karl and I only went to the show on Sunday, but saw quite a lot of it from our campsite at Fowlmere, just up the road. Apart from a brilliant show, in great weather, we had a marvellous time, meeting up with Andy, Jeff (Hunt) and his friend Jason, and enjoyed Karl's cooking when we all got together for a BBQ on Sunday night.
I've been going to shows at Duxford for almost 40 years, off and on, and I think this one was the busiest I've ever seen, with huge crowds 6 to 8 deep the entire length of the display line - which is over a mile long. Some of the displays were a little further away than normal, and the angles and flight paths were perhaps not as close or dramatic, presumably a result of the recent Shoreham disaster, but this didn't detract from an otherwise superb display of flying which, understandably, concentrated on Spitfires, Hurricanes and others from the BoB period, with other old favourites thrown in.
As mentioned, I'll post some of my shots later, but meanwhile I'd like to say a big 'THANK YOU' to Andy, Jeff and Jason, for making the trip across the 'Pond', which made the weekend extra special, and thanks to Karl and his daughter April, for all the help and assistance they gave me too.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2015)

Got home about an hour and a half ago. A tad on the tired side but still pumped over what was a great "weekend". Lots of pics to follow over the next while.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2015)

Looking forward to them Pics!


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2015)

i would also like to say thanks to Andy, Jeff and Jason for making such a long trip over here, it was fantastic to meet you guys and am just glad my cooking didnt kill anyone!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2015)

I need a cigarette!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2015)

Lovely shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2015)

Moved pics


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2015)

Moved pictures to other thread


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

Great shots from that little Fuji Karl.
I couldn't get Internet connection yesterday, and I'm still sorting the pics which downloaded out of order, so I'll start to post mine in Jeff's thread later.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2015)

Love them Hurricane pics Karl.


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2015)

cheers chaps, have put some more pics on the previous page !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

Good work capturing the Hurricane and '108 together Karl - I missed it because of a head in the way !
About to post the first of mine in Jeff's other thread, to keep all the show shots in the same place.


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2015)

Cheers mate.

They look alright once cropped and some of them sharpened


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2015)

Great shots Karl! I suggest we upload the rest over on Jeff's thread so we get the majority in the same place.


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Andy, will do just that.

Will move these over there and delete them hear when I have time


----------

